

Improving Compiler Optimizations Using Machine Learning (2014) [pdf] - clopez
http://udspace.udel.edu/bitstream/handle/19716/13442/2014_Kulkarni_Sameer_PhD.pdf

======
Scaevolus
There's a lot of previous work on picking the best compiler flags to tune a
program. It doesn't appear that this thesis cites any of that work-- probably
because most of the work hasn't been published. JITs by necessity disable many
optimizations that aren't always cost-effective, so gaining a few percent
improvement by tuning flags isn't surprising.

[http://math-atlas.sourceforge.net/atlas_install/node20.html](http://math-
atlas.sourceforge.net/atlas_install/node20.html) [http://www.vi-
hps.org/upload/material/tw13/PTF_CFS.pdf](http://www.vi-
hps.org/upload/material/tw13/PTF_CFS.pdf)

